# Gotta love Cabela's



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Decoys in Bargain Cave...... Last years stock marked down from this years prices....................... uke:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

They did have a good deal earlier, GHG Pro Grade feeders marked down from 119.99 to 59.99 per 4 pack, wish I would have bought more, but the rest of deals are not that good.


----------



## beaniej266 (Feb 1, 2011)

I noticed too! What a joke. So glad they raise their prices about $15-20 each year on 4 to 6 decoys. They are getting out of control. Another reason to buy from Rogers!


----------



## MikeHonkQuackBang (Dec 7, 2011)

Inflation sucks, but I will say I admire the business model Cabela's uses.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

Mid November they had GHG FFD Sleeper shells for $99 a dz, I didn't buy them when I saw they waited a day and then they were sold out. I was very sad...


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Why is it most men turn into women when they go into Cabelas?...........Hang something sparkly in front of them and they buy it no mater WHAT the price................... oke:


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

they had hardcore fb for 59.99 per six, wish i would have picked some up

now they are back up to reg. price with 25% off that price

I wish i would have picked up some of those FFD canada shells for $99, I bought 2 doz. for 129.99 but did not see them for 99.99.

They had speck ffd shells for 99.99 too.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Last year they had deep discounts in the middle of winter (Jan. or feb.) that were around 50% off, but was not advertised

I would wait for that sale


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah, last Feb they had 50% off almost any Avery accesory and many other things. I picked up full body bags for $22 along with plenty of other deals. I laugh when I see used ones going for $30.
Rogers runs the Hardcores cheap here and there, they don't advertise prices you just have to go in and look.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

How else do you expect them to pay for their buildings. Same thing applies for scheelds. At least scheelds is so cheap they can not have auto door openers.

Yes I know it is spelled wrong. Frack them they do not deserve their name spelled correctly.

TNT was originally developed by Chuck Norris to cure indigestion.


----------



## BBD25 (Nov 28, 2007)

Not defending Cabela's here, just trying to give you some input.

More than likely these are "discontinued" decoys. Still new in the box, just last year's models. They get moved to the Bargain Cave once they become discontinued, not because someone has brought them back.

If your in the EGF Cabela's and they are discontinued, there isn't much as far as price haggling you can do, but if they are in fact returned from a previous customer, you should be able to do a little bit of haggling.

They will price match as well, and no, it isn't like pulling teeth. It takes Customer service 10 minutes to call and verify the price and you have your price match.

Used to work there for 3 years fwiw.


----------



## gonehunting (May 14, 2005)

Just picked up 6 packs of ghg fullbody mallards for $74.99 box. Also purchased the ghg 12 slot bag for the mallard fullbodies for $29.99.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

gonehunting said:


> Just picked up 6 packs of ghg fullbody mallards for $74.99 box. Also purchased the ghg 12 slot bag for the mallard fullbodies for $29.99.


Let the off season begin!
I picked up some new Blue Wing GHG Pro Grades- got the early season pack.


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

cabela's customer service is whats terrible about thier whole operation. id rather pay more for good customer service. at least at scheels, or bass pro (granted bass pro isnt the best waterfowl dealer), they actually have people working in a certain department because they know what they are talking about!!

unlike cabelas who hires a college kid that has no idea about the outdoors, hunting, fishing, etc.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

True, many of their associates don't know much about what they are selling but I think you'll get that at many larger sports stores. The one in EGF always seems very understaffed and it's almost impossible to find anyone to help you even if the store has an average amount of traffic. They do stand behind their products awful well in my experience and will accept returns no questions asked usually.


----------

